# A perfect fit!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A rare moment, so just had to take a pic! Just like the 'Siamese twins' Betty & Ted!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh that is gorgeous! What a lovely photo.  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww how sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well captured Jane...I haven't seen my two do it since I posted my photo!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwwww, that is so lovely!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so sweet Jane ..... nice colour combination too!  x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

That is sooooo cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so cute. I love the nose to nose. Too perfect!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

wow - gorgeous. Nearly made me want another one for a minute - think I'll get the first one grown up first......


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww so cute! I would have that framed and put it up in my house somewhere.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah .... lovely lovely photo Jane 

Makes me want another too!!!! 

Beautiful contrasting colours xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable - I take it they're getting on well!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What a beautiful incredibly sweet picture!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh that is lovely! So can't wait for my next puppy xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

They look like best buddies


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They get on pretty well but I often wonder whether Biscuit merely tolerates her rather than really wants her to be around! Honey is very keen to please Biscuit and is constantly licking his face, etc.....which must get a bit annoying.....and Biscuit just stands there and looks the other way being 'Mr Cool'! He can be a bit growly and jealous at times but on the whole they get on ok. I think it will be much better when she's a bit older.


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG what a beautiful phot Jane xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Such a cute photo .. I don't know which one I want to cuddle first


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh Jane . . do you carry a camera around with you?? If we have a moment like that, by the time I go for the camera, they are both right behind me!! They have only done that a couple of times and the same here, Sami just tolerates it, looks at me with those big eyes like "Are you sure shes gonna stay here?" 90% of the time they play and are good together, then there are times one or the other will give a growl and want to be left alone. Carley has started jumping up on a stool and looking out the window, If I can get a picture of that I will post it . . soooo cute! You really do need to frame that picture, its just toooo sweet!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that is just perfection :love-eyes:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I take the pics with my iPhone which I usually have close enough to hand and find brilliant for quick pics. It then automatically syncs them onto my laptop which makes loading really easy. Really recommend it! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That sounds so perfect! BUT . . I dont have an iphone . . will just have to keep the camera more handy! How is Honey doing with toilet training? Carley is still on the edge . . She will go every time offered to go outside, but will have a poo or pee in the kitchen if you dont offer often enough . . she still doesnt get the going to the door yet. She has gone and scratched a couple of times, but it is just random . . really want to get past this phase!! Wahhhh Cant remember how long it took Sami to make the connection, but it doesnt seem like it was this long . . Husband says it did . .


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nanci

Honey has been really good with toilet training....faster than Biscuit who I remember being pretty quick too, once I taken up all the rugs! She seemed to get the idea during her first week here and since then has had very few accidents and then only just wees. During her time at the breeder's farm, she spent quite a lot of time in the garden, as the weather was warm and sunny so that may have helped give her the connection to toileting outside, rather than indoors. I know indoors they were pretty much going on paper at the end but she has hardly used her puppy pads, preferring to shred them instead, so they've now been removed! I've also worked hard at taking her out often and still do every time I see her just wandering around, so I think that must have helped too! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really lovely picture, definitely one to be framed I'd say.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My two do it all the time but I never have the camera ready! Will never make a wildlife photographer! They look so sweet curled up together next minute they want to kill each other!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

One to treasure. Lol


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

What a beautiful picture..! Such lovely coat colourings! And great to see them making friends


----------

